
YouTube Repair Guy Calls Apple on Their Shit - rusk
http://imgur.com/gallery/i4BwB
======
WheelsAtLarge
I like this guy's fighting spirit. But he's tilting at windmills. Apple will
still sell millions no matter how much he complains. The real fix is to pick a
competitor's product than has the repair characteristics he admires and focus
on that company's product. Apple will eventually get the message.

~~~
rusk
After this I looked at a few of his videos and he makes this specific point.
That Fanbois and Apple-haters are as bad as each other, and the real point is
that you should use what works for you. As a repair-guy Apple doesn't work for
him he's saying and really that if you want your device to be repairable you
should think twice about Apple.

Far from tilting at windmills he's proffering his point of view as an
influencer. He's got quite a large following and many, including myself would
take his thoughts on board when making a purchasing decision.

If enough highly respected people speak up against what they believe is wrong
or unfair, it will influence people's purchases to the point that Apple will
eventually get the message (-:

I think that last point could be far more generalised beyond Apple ...

------
Terretta
Am I lost -- is this Reddit? I don't understand linking to giant gifs of
captioned clips on imgur, and certainly not when YouTube is in the title so
it's worse than a reblog.

Flagged since I cannot downvote a submission.

~~~
rusk
Hi, I'm not sure why you object so strongly to this.

The medium is atypical of HN posts, however if you take the time to inspect
the content it is very much in line with reader interests. I will concede it's
not the original content but a video isn't perhaps as friendly to the typical
reader here (I certainly prefer something I can scan quickly and get the nuts
of without having to listen to some guy whining for 3 minutes).

Since you specifically mention flagging I had a quick scan of the HN
guidelines and I see nothing here that contravenes these:

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._

With regards to the last line there, I actually went and looked at a couple of
this guys videos, and from the point of view of a nerd who likes to get his
hands dirty I found them enthralling.

I probably should have appended `[image]` to the title. Sorry I'm new to this
and will remember for the future.

Finally, you yourself should review the submission guidelines I think:

 _Please don 't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think a story is spam or off-topic, flag it by clicking
on its 'flag' link. If you think a comment is egregious, click on its
timestamp to go to its page, then click 'flag' at the top. (Not all users see
flag links; there's a small karma threshold.)_

 _If you flag something, please don 't also comment that you did._

 _If your account is less than a year old, please don 't submit comments
saying that HN is turning into Reddit. It's a common semi-noob illusion, as
old as the hills._

~~~
Terretta
> _not sure why you object so strongly to this_

You have 72 days here. After 2,532 days, you'll understand the strong
objection.

Also, the flagging reason was hinted: HN doesn't much like reblogs. This
amounts to a reblog.

As you noted yourself, an inquisitive mind would rather land in the original
author's channel.

------
libeclipse
What channel is that?

~~~
rusk
I guess it's probably this guy …
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVAmnV65_zw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVAmnV65_zw)

